# No Doves allowed



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I recently planted a section of my garden with a cover crop of rye and wheat as a green manure. The doves have been ransacking the seed. I took out two of the little grain thiefs with my trusty natural fork shooter, I only photographed one. The shots were at less than 10 yards, both head shots with 1/4" steel. Now, before I get tackled for using too light ammo, please just know that the shots were taken with confidence and because it was the only slingshot i had on me at the time, these birds felt no pain. Normally, the feathered friends get 7/16 steel. They were delicious!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice kill!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Head shots from something that has the ability to move at anytime is pretty good shooting even from 30ft.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Flip.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good narrative and very well-placed shot. Some pretty good photography work and a nice natural slingshot also. I really enjoyed this one!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shot,


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Nathan, nice fork too.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I just shot a dove yesterday from very far like 50m/paces it fell in the neighbors yard. I am pretty sure it dies instantly because it just free falled all the way down. I hit it right in the chest. I couldn't retrieve it becaus the neighbors dogs had gobbled it up by the time I got there. At least the dove was eaten and executed humanely.


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

wow headshot! nice one.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good job Flip!

Pretty cool natural slingshot too..

Nico


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice pest control Nathan!!

Very very nice shooting, ammo size doesn't matter quite as much on birds when you nail them in the head like that!...

I like to see that 10 min fork earning its keep among your collection of incredible beauties...

Cheers - John


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The ten minute fork has held first place for three weeks now. I may have to give up boardcuts altogether!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

flippinout said:


> The ten minute fork has held first place for three weeks now. I may have to give up boardcuts altogether!


Don't even joke... your boardcuts are far too nice for you to give up on, they mix shooting and art in the way custom firearms do for their sport


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Flippinout,
While you guys have this kind of doves as pests, I can not even find them. Great shot and nice meal of yours. Saludos.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Now everyone just look how far they have come , from taking pigeons with 1/4 steel , RESPECT


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting on the birds...AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Dove is so tasty. My favorite for sure. Nice kill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting, doves are delicious!!!!!

SSPT...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Clean and crisp


----------

